# Stolen mail



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is a first for me.

Over the holidays, a few ebay purchases stacked up in the mail, all to be delivered today, according to usps.com. I think it was 5 or 6 packages. Finishing work asap, I went home to see what came, but there was no packages on the porch. Rechecked tracking and usps says they were all delivered today. Bummer.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

See if by mistake they went to a neighbors house, I had that happen before

Hope it all works out, I hate thieves & liars with a passion

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bummer TX, sorry that happened to you,
..... which is why I pay for a mail service that holds my mail and is always open.
maybe Boosted is right and a neighbor has them


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Hopefully they turn up as a mistaken delivery somehow. Unfortunately, this
kind of thievery accelerates this time of year. It has already been covered and
shown on local news as warnings, even with house cameras in place.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> This is a first for me.
> 
> Over the holidays, a few ebay purchases stacked up in the mail, all to be delivered today, according to usps.com. I think it was 5 or 6 packages. Finishing work asap, I went home to see what came, but there was no packages on the porch. Rechecked tracking and usps says they were all delivered today. Bummer.


hey Tex,
I know this is a dollar late, & a day short....
BUT, if U have a neighbor that can see (like straight across street from U)
and U TRUST....
see if they would collect your mail & porch-deliveries 4 U while u'r @ work (??)

I was on the road a lot years back, & my next-door neighbors did 4 me...
I mowed their lawn in exchange 4 them (rider) when I did mine (they only had a grumpy-working push-mower)....

not much help in this case, sry 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, I would be pissed off!! Luckily for me, my mail goes inside the house (my house is split into 3 apartments) so generally, my mail is safe. Lately, my mailman is really lazy and dumps stuff on the front porch. I think he's getting burned out from doing 3 routes, and with the ice and snow his day goes long past 6:00 PM. 

Hope the scumbag gets caught and your stuff gets returned. Report it to the P.O. and the police, and hopefully they nab the dirtbag.

Any chance you could make a mail drop by your overhead door, so the mail goes safely into your garage?


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Don't lose hope yet..

I have had packages show up as delivered online, and missing, only to show up days later. Not sure why.
You might give it a day or two.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

A few years ago a guy in my 1/32nd club was helping to run a proxy series. He used his work address as the mailing address and UPS delivered some of the cars to another business in the same building. All the guy found was the empty box in a dumpster.
It does not hurt to get to know your postman. Years ago the same person usually delivered your mail, now that might not always be the case because a lot of carriers do several shifts. If you work you may never see your carrier except on Saturdays or if you are on vacation, but it would be worth getting to know your carrier. Most carriers would be willing to leave a package where it would be out of sight or with a neighbor that you trust. With UPS you can go online and leave special delivery instructions or just put a note on your door.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

From now on, Rich... If you're going to be away for a few days, go to your local P.O. and put a hold on your mail. The P.O. will hold it until you come back home.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I've had mail tracking say it was delivered and it showed up the next day......happened again just two weeks ago.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

leonus said:


> Don't lose hope yet..
> 
> I have had packages show up as delivered online, and missing, only to show up days later. Not sure why.
> You might give it a day or two.


Ditto on me a couple times 2.. :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Me too, with my ebay sales.. The mail man scanned them, but didn't deliver til the next day. Happened 3X with the same buyer...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Just to clarify, I only went to work for a half day, not on vacation. I talked to my postman yesterday and he verified he did deliver. I trust him. Hes been the postman for years. One came from California, one from Ohio, one from Tenn, and one from PA. It just so happened, I guess from the holiday, that they all delivered Monday. He told me he put the large box in front, and the other 3 hid behind it. The total on all was probablyaround 40 bucks, so thankfully not a huge loss, but still, Im just so mad about it. I'm contacting the postal inspector today and will file a police report just to have the thing documented. Maybe theyll catch the sick bastard....


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Well I guess it was delivered....you talked to the man himself. I woke up this morning to find a message an item was delivered. The mail lady doesn't work at 5:am. So it was either stolen, or it wasn't. I'll talk to her this afternoon when she delivers it.


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

That's too bad. I was hoping it would be something similar to what I had happen last week. I was waiting for a package with nine T-Jets and AFX cars when I looked at the USPS site and saw it listed as delivered. I was confused because I had been home all day and hadn't heard the doorbell. I looked on the front porch and didn't see anything. I started to get worried but then decided to check the perimeter of the house. Sure enough, the USPS guy had left the package around the side of the house and hadn't bothered to ring the doorbell. It was a strange way to get a package, but I was relieved.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Sure sorry this happen to you
DO you get along with your neighbors could one of them be a thief.
It just my be someone seen the mail man drop off the package, easy money for them
ASK around maybe someone see them.
Check the Pawn Shops, craigslist tell the coppers find the dirt bags


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Mine didn't show up today. So if it does not show tomorrow I file a claim....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's the problem with USPS insurance. It covers the item while it's in transit. Once the mailman scans the item as delivered, unless it was damaged in transit, it likely isn't covered. If your expected boxes had pawn-able merchandise, check out the pawn shops Rich. If it was junk body lots, and low value stuff, odds are the thief just dumped the evidence once they figured out there was no $$$ in it for them. If your mailman is any good, he'll hold your parcels for you at the P.O., or you can request at the P.O. that they hold all your parcels for pick up. At least they'll be safe there. I didn't realize you were only gone for 1/2 a day. Some jerk might have been following the mail truck looking for a victim...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Opened a case with postal inspector and local PD, more for their statistics than my satisfaction. I'm sure I'll never see the stuff. They listed the value of each item. I told them the purchase price with shipping. I felt like I got a pretty good deal on one item in particular. It was one of those deals where you place a minimum bid on something to watch it and no one else ever bids on it. I see them sell for 25 to 45 on a regular basis, with or w/o shipping, and I got mine for $11 shipped. Pretty sure I'll never see that deal again.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

One consolation, Rich: they MF who took it is saying 'WTH is this S---!?' and wondering why he expended the effort.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Keep an eye on Craigslist for your stuff. There's a remote chance they'll show up there all at once and you can not only get them back but nail the scumbag in the process. That and pawn shops are the fastest way to get cash for them.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

My stuff showed up today ...... hope yours shows soon.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Put a post on Craigslist and make the description similar to what they stole but different enough not to give it away. If nothing else you may find someone else selling what you wanted.

What was your good deal? Maybe someone here has one.

Old Blue


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

*Mean People Suck!!!*

Well add me to the list, just at the other end of the equation.

Just had five parcels awaiting USPS pick up taken off my front porch while I was in the house working just feet from the door! Funny thing was they left one parcel which luckily for me was the expensive one. I can't believe this happened in my neighborhood.........someone ALWAYS has a parcel on their porch if not dry cleaning, or something.

I'll be on the lookout for them, but police say most are just passing through the neighborhood and it's a crime of opportunity as they see it sitting there and just go for it.





------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

SCJ, and probably someone on foot if they didn't take all


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm lucky my stuff showed up .......


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I have a PO box. Occasionally I encounter someone who only ships by UPS. UPS will not deliver to a PO box. I used to ship those items to my work address. Now that I am retired, that option is gone. I have shipped a couple of items to my house. I am always nervous when I do that. So far so good. I hope you find your stuff, but I am not optimistic.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Can you give us a list Rich? Some of us can keep an eye on Craigslist. The bad part is once they sell, the seller can delete them, so we'd have to catch them while listed. It would help to know what we're looking for...


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

slotcarman
You are right there, the more eyes you have looking for them the better chance you have in finding them.
The other problem is if there stock cars they made a ton of them.
I just want them caught so they can't do it to someone else.
Now days with drugs in your mail box those dirt bags see a small package and that might be what they were thinking, hell who know

gt40


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Usps called today to make sure I filed a police report. Thats it?

I would list the stuff here, but I'm afraid of being made fun of for buying toys....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you've been made fun of for everything else! ?
why not?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I buy slot cars and the stuff that goes with them ..... thought they were toys. I may be wrong, but I look at them as toys


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

You might want to install a camera and recorder at your door. Fry's has them. Get the HD kind.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rich
Checked our local craigslist site and didn't see anything that looked like it might be your stuff for sale. Searched the 'Collectibles' and the 'toys'. Everything looked like it had been up for a while. Went to Jim's house tonight and told all the guys in our group to be on the lookout for some fishy stuff for sale. Hope you find your stuff...I know how frustrating this can be.


----------



## a110alpine (Oct 30, 2012)

if a mailman can't deliver a package he is supposed to fill out a card and leave it in your mail box. you take that card to the post office and get your package. if he does not do this and the parcel is missing he pays for it. this is true with fed express and ups. unless you have an agreement with the delivery person. still that person is liable. lazy delivery people should pay for their laziness. i buy everything online.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Around here UPS and FedEx just ring the doorbell and leave the package at the door. They used to give it to a neighbor. They would go from house to house until they found somebody to sign for it. They stopped doing that long ago.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

blue55conv said:


> Around here UPS and FedEx just ring the doorbell and leave the package at the door. They used to give it to a neighbor. They would go from house to house until they found somebody to sign for it. They stopped doing that long ago.


Long, long ago.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Breaking news....


...nothing has been found. There are no leads in the case.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

blue55conv said:


> Around here UPS and FedEx just ring the doorbell and leave the package at the door. They used to give it to a neighbor. They would go from house to house until they found somebody to sign for it. They stopped doing that long ago.


fedex and ups still leave packages at my door if im not home.I guess its different policies for different locations.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## BobL13 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Mail Delivery*



a110alpine said:


> if a mailman can't deliver a package he is supposed to fill out a card and leave it in your mail box. you take that card to the post office and get your package. if he does not do this and the parcel is missing he pays for it. this is true with fed express and ups. unless you have an agreement with the delivery person. still that person is liable. lazy delivery people should pay for their laziness. i buy everything online.


Where did you obtain this information? I would like to know because you are misleading us with these statements. For the Postal Service, package delivery is similar to letter mail delivery. There is no requirement to leave a card for you to pick the package up at the local office unless the sender specifically requested a signature on delivery. If you feel that someone is liable you should contact the Postal Inspection Service. Any liability would be placed on the Postal Service, not the delivery person.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Cool story on the local news tonight. A scumbag stole packages off a womans front porch several times. She set up a video camera and filled a couple boxes with dog crap and put them on her front porch. He stole the boxes of dog crap and got identified through the video. He is now behind bars!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Rich is prolly filling up boxes with Nilla bars right now... Nilla is his dog! LOL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This was the prize of the bunch...

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121489790783?txnId=0


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The poop thing is interesting, but I would want to somehow liquify it and pressurize it in a ballon inside a box. I wonder if the wife would let me borrow the blender...


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

NTx
You might as well let it go, maybe they will show up but probably not.
If you are like the rest of us you don't like to get screwed this way but there not much you can do about it, so let it go and move on
it will take some time, A friend of mine told me there will be another deal right around the corner, he right.

gt40


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> The poop thing is interesting, but I would want to somehow liquify it and pressurize it in a ballon inside a box. I wonder if the wife would let me borrow the blender...


Rich.

Try the local El' Serape' here in Shelton. Guaranteed to liquify and pressurize you in 20 minutes or less with no blender required. You'll still have to work out the hazmat transfer to the launch vehicle. 

Wish we could breed a new type of Doberman Pinscher that wont bite mailmen, or gnaw up packages; yet still has an appetite for snacking on package stealing scumbags.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotcardan said:


> it was missing the top hatch think about the disappointment on the thieves face opening the box and screaming WHERE IS THE HATCH


Maybe he'll return it, lol


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

I had a package that was supposedly "left at porch" by UPS today. It didn't make sense, but then I have been working straightening up my room with the radio on, so I thought that I might not have heard them honk), so I checked all around the house, and our package box just outside the house (an old mailbox we keep so that the large packages that won't fit in the mailbox have a place to go) , then asked my neighbor, who said UPS hadn't ran around here all week (as their house and my grandparents are the only ones within a few hundred feet), and she told me, that sometimes, UPS will say "left at porch" when it's delivered at the mailbox, so I walked the quarter mile down to the mailbox. Checked there, only thing that was in it was today's mail, which was delivered by the USPS, not UPS. 

So if it don't show up later today, I'm filing a lost package claim.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a large weathertight (not for cold or heat) lockbox/ bench outside on my deck. An unlocked padlock is on it and the drivers have instructions on the back to place package inside and lock the lock. It does help I play softball with the UPS driver. The USPS driver goes to my church. They also have a code to my garage door opener keypad. Helps to work out of the home too.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

[email protected]
I'd say you have all the basses covered, great advise, I like the box and lock.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Sad part .... If no bill was inside, he put everything in the trash thinking it had no value.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

GT40 said:


> NTx
> You might as well let it go, maybe they will show up but probably not.
> 
> gt40


So what you're saying is...

It would be as well to let it go. It's too far out of range...

Not for long. Chewie, jam its transmissions....


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

The other day I heard a loud knock at my door. When I went to the door I discovered a package. It was addressed to my next door neighbor, who wasn't home. I saw the USPS truck driving away. I wasn't asked to receive this package. Maybe it was delivered to me by mistake. Or maybe the driver saw a light on at my house and figured I would take care of it. Either way I think it was mishandled. I could have opened the package and enjoyed the contents, if I weren't such an incredibly honest person. So the days of leaving a note that says they tried to deliver appear to be over. USPS is following the lead of UPS and FedEx.

I have a PO box. The post office has lockers for packages. If something is shipped to my PO box, I get a locker key in my box. I can pick up the package any time day or night. It works great. Lately I have been getting notes in my box. They say the lockers are full.

One time I stopped receiving mail in my box. After some investigation, it was discovered that the paper name tag at the back of the box fell off. The USPS employee figured the box was unassigned, so they returned my mail to sender, including some medicine I needed.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Stolen Mail*

On the KC news last night was security camera video from a home that had some Christmas packages stolen from it. Car pulls in the driveway rider gets out and grabs the stuff and away they go. Police speculate that thieves are following UPS/Fedex trucks this time of year and watching for stuff left on the front steps or porches. In this case they were able to get a picture of vehicle and license and got into a high speed chase with it the next day after the vehicle was spotted by police. Vehicle crashed but occupants escaped on foot through a creek bed, vehicle had been reported stolen.


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

All the stuff I had ordered arrived that day. 

Why they chose "Delivered on Porch" is beyond me, as it wasn't delivered for at least three hours after they said so.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

My 80 year old aunt found a package delivered to her back porch and without inspecting it too closely opened it to find helmets and S&M leather and whips and chains (Like in the movie Dodge ball). She immediately called my cousin to come over to look at it and asked what it was for. He quickly realized what he was seeing and told her it was like a Halloween costume and that it was addressed to the house one block over. She tells the story at family gatherings and we all grin, knowing that she still thinks that someone was just ordering their Halloween costume early that year! We tend to avoid the neighbors a block over, considering we know what they are into!


----------



## scott21 (Dec 20, 2009)

The USPS man is not allowed to leave your package at the mailbox if it wont fit inside. They have to go to the house and find a safe place out of site and out of the weather. The Mailman should be responsible for it.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

My mail lady just leaves the on the porch.Used to make me a little sick to my stomach back when I was buying cases of tjet chassis and working 10 or 12 hours


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Just happened today. My son was waiting for a package and he checked online and it was listed as delivered to the front porch just 30 minutes prior. He checked the porch and all around but no package. He called the carrier and asked about it. They called the driver and as it turned out the driver had taken a long lunch and tried to hide it by marking random packages as delivered to cover his down time. Not sure if he will be working there much longer, but the package was successfully delivered an hour or so later.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I got home last week and was expecting the second of two packages to arrive. I couldn't get onto the site to track the package as it kept giving me a sever error. So checking the mailbox there was no package just some mail. A few minutes later my son came home from work and brought in the package, he said it was on top of the mailbox when he pull into the driveway. 

On Monday I was expecting two slot cars that had a status of out for delivery fro the USPS. I told my son who was home to listen for the mail truck. At lunch it was still marked as out for delivery and also when I got off work. I pulled up to the house around 4 pm and didn't notice a package at the front door, so I checked the status of the package and again it was still marked as out for delivery. After changing and getting ready to go out to do some last minute Christmas shopping with my wife I asked if she can wait a bit since the package should be here anytime, she tells me it here on the table. So I check the status of the package again and it was now updated stating that it was delivered at 7:15 am.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

It was in the news around here that packages were getting stolen the same time as the original posters.

I came home from church on a Sunday morning three weeks ago and there was two large packages on our front steps. So they're delivering on Sundays at Christmas time again. I live on a busy street so they could've disappeared.

I used to get UPS packages delivered to a guy's house almost a block away. He'd bring them to me but finally moved away. I was glad the company switched to USPS.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a package showing it was undeliverable to the address given. I've sent stuff to this person numerous times with no problems before. Turns out there was a substitute mail carrier on that route who didn't bother to ask questions. This wasn't going to a home either. It was going to the electric co. for that area... It was finally delivered yesterday morning (after being in limbo for 4 days) but the tracking didn't show that until the evening. Due to the holiday rush, extra mail carriers are out there delivering, and really don't know where they're going.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well.....Santa didnt bring it...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

I like the ad on TV showing people combatting mail stealers. They set up cameras to catch the guys. In one case the homeowner baited the thieves by placing a box filled with dog excrement on his porch. Sure enough, the guy came and stole the box and was caught on camera.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Five pages worth.Sorry to say your goods are gone.For good no maybe tomorrow.For good.Let it go & move on to something positive!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

As a follow up to my problem......since we ship EVERYTHING insured and register on line for a USPS pick-up (yes, it costs a little more, but worth it for vintage not readily available items in our opinion) it is covered under the USPS rules. So, we made a claim with USPS included the print out from ebay and the police report and received a full refund for the item(s) an postage.

Thank you USPS! :thumbsup:


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I finally got my packages.....






















.....just kidding....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LOLOLOL

Ya got me Rich! You nard!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

RiderZ said:


> Five pages worth.Sorry to say your goods are gone.For good no maybe tomorrow.For good.Let it go & move on to something positive!


not on this site.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Nothing positive on this site?


----------



## zzziippyyy (Jan 20, 2008)

Rich, food for thought here. Since you paid for it with a credit card being an online purchase. call your cc company and tell them the story and that you filed a police report. They may drop the charge on your cc for you. It does not replace the missing package but out may heal the sting of paying for nothing.

Once paypal refused to credit me for an issue I had "no big surprise there" So I called my CC company and they refunded my $ and did a chargeback to the seller.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4871228&postcount=1


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

RiderZ said:


> Nothing positive on this site?


Oh no, lots of good information on this site.


----------

